
The 40 smartest people of all time - bonefishgrill
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-40-smartest-people-of-all-time-2015-2
======
WheelsAtLarge
I always wonder about why Einstein is regularly named as of the smartest
person ever. He was clearly super smart so he deserves to be in the list. In
this list Goethe came on top, not an absolute true rank for sure, but ask 10
random people who the smartest person ever was and most will say Einstein not
Goethe.

I suspect his ability to promote himself while alive is what keeps him in our
minds. What do you all think?

By the way, where are Feynman and Bohr.

------
finid
40 smartest people of all time, and Niels Bohr didn't make the cut.

It's an arbitrary list but still a good read.

